# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  افزودن charset جدید به myadmin

## moohssenn

من همیشه با utf8 کار میکنم و مشکلی هم نداشتم . اما الان برای یه برنامه مجبور شدم که از 1256 استفاده کنم .
روی import و export ها که میگیرم مشکل دارم و تعدادی حرفها خراب میشن 

یه جا دیدم که توی phpmyadmin کارکتر 1256 رو داشت . چطوری میشه اونو فعال کنم ؟

----------


## moohssenn

اصلا میشه یا نه ؟

----------


## tabib_m

مگه phpmyadmin شما 1256 رو نداره؟؟

----------


## reza_rad

نسخه ی mysql شما چنده؟

----------


## moohssenn

mysql 5 دارم اما 1256 نداره

----------


## hamed_m

http://scripts.ringsworld.com/educat...6.inc.php.html

----------


## moohssenn

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## hamed_m

ببخشید من به اشتباه فایل زبان رو ارائه کرده بودم. 
باید برای اضافه کردن 1256 با سرور ادمین تماس بگیرید. بفرمایید 'windows-1256' رو در بخش $cfg['AvailableCharsets'] = array( فایل config پی اچ پی مای ادمین اضافه کنه. یا اگر خودتون دسترسی داشته باشید باید این کار رو انجام بدید. لازمه خود پی اچ پی هم این ست رو بشناسه.
اگر راه دیگه ای داشته باشه سایر اساتید باید راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## moohssenn

من فایل conf مای ادمین خود را بررسی نمودم و در آن 1256 قرار دارد و فایل conf آپاچی نیز این موضوع گنجانده شده است . اما وقتی mysql خود را بررسی کردم ( از طریق myadmin ) متوجه شدم که mysql نصب شده این کارکتر را پشتیبانی نمیکند . میشه توضیح بدید چطوری میتونم بر روی ویندور و برروی لینوکس این کار را انجام بدم ؟
برروی لینوکس mysql را به صورت rpm نصب کرده ام و برروی ویندوز نیز نسخه Installer را نصب نموده ام

----------


## hamed_m

در شاخه charsets محل نصب مای اسکیوال بگردید و ببینید فایل cp1256.xml  وجود داره؟ اگر نداره یه فایل با محتوی:


<?xml version='1.0' encoding="utf-8"?>

<!-- Arabic, Persian, Pakistani, Urdu -->

<charsets>

<copyright>
 Copyright (C) 2003 MySQL AB

  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
  it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
  the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
  (at your option) any later version.

  This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
  but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
  GNU General Public License for more details.

  You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
  along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
  Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
</copyright>

<charset name="cp1256">

<ctype>
<map>
 00
 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 28 28 28 28 28 20 20
 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20
 48 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10
 84 84 84 84 84 84 84 84 84 84 10 10 10 10 10 10
 10 81 81 81 81 81 81 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 10 10 10 00 00
 00 82 82 82 82 82 82 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02
 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 10 10 10 10 20
 00 03 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 03 03 00
 03 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00
 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 10 10 00 00
 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 10 00 00 00 10
 00 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 00 03 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
 02 03 02 03 03 03 03 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 02 02
 03 03 03 03 02 03 03 00 03 02 03 02 02 00 00 00
</map>
</ctype>


<lower>
<map>
 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F
 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 1A 1B 1C 1D 1E 1F
 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 2A 2B 2C 2D 2E 2F
 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 3A 3B 3C 3D 3E 3F
 40 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 6A 6B 6C 6D 6E 6F
 70 71 72 73 54 75 76 77 78 79 7A 5B 5C 5D 5E 5F
 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 6A 6B 6C 6D 6E 6F
 70 71 72 73 54 75 76 77 78 79 7A 7B 7C 7D 7E 7F
 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 8A 8B 9C 8D 8E 8F
 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 9A 9B 9C 9D 9E 9F
 A0 A1 A2 A3 A4 A5 A6 A7 A8 A9 AA AB AC AD AE AF
 B0 B1 B2 B3 B4 B5 B6 B7 B8 B9 BA BB BC BD BE BF
 C0 C1 C2 C3 C4 C5 C6 C7 C8 C9 CA CB CC CD CE CF
 D0 D1 D2 D3 D4 D5 D6 D7 D8 D9 DA DB DC DD DE DF
 E0 E1 E2 E3 E4 E5 E6 E7 E8 E9 EA EB EC ED EE EF
 F0 F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 F7 F8 F9 FA FB FC FD FE FF
</map>
</lower>


<upper>
<map>
 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F
 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 1A 1B 1C 1D 1E 1F
 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 2A 2B 2C 2D 2E 2F
 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 3A 3B 3C 3D 3E 3F
 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 4A 4B 4C 4D 4E 4F
 50 51 52 53 74 55 56 57 58 59 5A 5B 5C 5F 5E 5F
 60 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 4A 4B 4C 4D 4E 4F
 50 51 52 53 74 55 56 57 58 59 5A 7B 7C 7F 7E 7F
 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 8A 8B 8C 8D 8E 8F
 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 9A 9B 8C 9D 9E 9F
 A0 A1 A2 A3 A4 A5 A6 A7 A8 A9 AA AB AC AD AE AF
 B0 B1 B2 B3 B4 B5 B6 B7 B8 B9 BA BB BC BD BE BF
 C0 C1 C2 C3 C4 C5 C6 C7 C8 C9 CA CB CC CD CE CF
 D0 D1 D2 D3 D4 D5 D6 D7 D8 D9 DA DB DC DD DE DF
 E0 E1 E2 E3 E4 E5 E6 E7 E8 E9 EA EB EC ED EE EF
 F0 F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 F7 F8 F9 FA FB FC FD FE FF
</map>
</upper>


<unicode>
<map>
 0000 0001 0002 0003 0004 0005 0006 0007 0008 0009 000A 000B 000C 000D 000E 000F
 0010 0011 0012 0013 0014 0015 0016 0017 0018 0019 001A 001B 001C 001D 001E 001F
 0020 0021 0022 0023 0024 0025 0026 0027 0028 0029 002A 002B 002C 002D 002E 002F
 0030 0031 0032 0033 0034 0035 0036 0037 0038 0039 003A 003B 003C 003D 003E 003F
 0040 0041 0042 0043 0044 0045 0046 0047 0048 0049 004A 004B 004C 004D 004E 004F
 0050 0051 0052 0053 0054 0055 0056 0057 0058 0059 005A 005B 005C 005D 005E 005F
 0060 0061 0062 0063 0064 0065 0066 0067 0068 0069 006A 006B 006C 006D 006E 006F
 0070 0071 0072 0073 0074 0075 0076 0077 0078 0079 007A 007B 007C 007D 007E 007F
 20AC 067E 201A 0192 201E 2026 2020 2021 02C6 2030 0000 2039 0152 0686 0698 0000
 06AF 2018 2019 201C 201D 2022 2013 2014 0000 2122 0000 203A 0153 200C 200D 0000
 00A0 060C 00A2 00A3 00A4 00A5 00A6 00A7 00A8 00A9 0000 00AB 00AC 00AD 00AE 00AF
 00B0 00B1 00B2 00B3 00B4 00B5 00B6 00B7 00B8 00B9 061B 00BB 00BC 00BD 00BE 061F
 0000 0621 0622 0623 0624 0625 0626 0627 0628 0629 062A 062B 062C 062D 062E 062F
 0630 0631 0632 0633 0634 0635 0636 00D7 0637 0638 0639 063A 0640 0641 0642 0643
 00E0 0644 00E2 0645 0646 0647 0648 00E7 00E8 00E9 00EA 00EB 0649 064A 00EE 00EF
 064B 064C 064D 064E 00F4 064F 0650 00F7 0651 00F9 0652 00FB 00FC 200E 200F 0000
</map>
</unicode>


<collation name="cp1256_general_ci">
<map>
 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F
 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 1A 1B 1C 1D 1E 1F
 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 2A 2B 2C 2D 2E 2F
 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 3A 3B 3C 3D 3E 3F
 40 41 45 47 4A 4C 52 55 57 59 5D 5F 61 63 65 67
 6C 6E 70 72 74 76 7B 7D 7F 81 83 B9 BA BB BC BD
 BE 41 45 47 4A 4C 52 55 57 59 5D 5F 61 63 65 67
 6C 6E 70 72 74 76 7B 7D 7F 81 83 BF C0 C1 C2 C3
 C4 8E C5 54 C6 C7 C8 C9 CA CB CC CD 6A 92 99 CE
 A5 CF D0 D1 D2 D3 D4 D5 D6 D7 D8 D9 6A DA DB DC
 DD B6 DE DF E0 E1 E2 E3 E4 E5 E6 E7 E8 E9 EA EB
 EC ED EE EF F0 F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 B7 F6 F7 F8 F9 B8
 FA 85 86 87 88 89 8A 8B 8C 8D 9F 90 91 93 94 95
 96 97 98 9A 9B 9C 9D FB 9E 9F A0 A1 AD A2 A3 A4
 43 A6 44 A7 A8 A9 AA 49 4E 4F 50 51 AB AC 5B 5C
 AE AF B0 B1 69 B2 B3 FC B4 78 B5 79 7A FD FE FF
</map>
</collation>

<collation name="cp1256_bin"	flag="binary"/>

</charset>

</charsets>



به نام cp1256.xml ایجاد کنید و سرویس مای اسکیوال رو ری استارت کنید و ببینید مشکل حل میشه؟
خاطرتون نره که در فایل Index.xml در همون شاخه ست مورد نظرتون رو اضافه کنید:

<charset name="cp1256">
  <family>Arabic</family>
  <description>Windows Arabic</description>
  <alias>ms-arab</alias>
  <alias>windows-1256</alias>
  <collation name="cp1256_bin"		id="67"	order="Binary"	flag="binary"/>
  <collation name="cp1256_general_ci"	id="57"	order="Arabic"	flag="primary">
    <order>Arabic</order>
    <order>Persian</order>
    <order>Pakistani</order>
    <order>Urdu</order>
  </collation>
</charset>

----------


## moohssenn

C:\mysql\share\charsets
این آدرسی هست که در آن فقط یک فایل به نام Readme وجود دارد آیا همین جا اضافه کنم ؟؟

----------


## hamed_m

دقیقا. اما باید فایلهای کاراکتر ست دیگه رو هم اضافه کنید. گمانم وقتی هیچ فایلی نباشه، با بقیه ست ها هم مشکل داشته باشید.

----------


## moohssenn

خوب میشه بفرمائید بقیه فایلها رو از کجا بیارم ؟
اگه شما دارید میشه لطف کنید و اینجا بزارید

----------

